
How ICE Picks Its Targets in the Surveillance Age - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/02/magazine/ice-surveillance-deportation.html
======
mindgam3
Companies referenced in the article:

\- Vigilant Solutions

\- Giant Oak, whose founder was quoted in the article as saying "the better we
have entity resolution” — that is, the better we can compile and measure
people’s data — “the less of a surveillance state we’ll have.”

\- CLEAR (Consolidated Lead Evaluation and Reporting), a product of Thomson
Reuters, with "real-time access to address and name-change data from credit
reports and to motor-vehicle registrations in 43 U.S. states plus the District
of Columbia and Puerto Rico"

\- Appriss Safety, which runs a database called Justice Intelligence

1\. [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/07/eff-responds-
vigilant-...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/07/eff-responds-vigilant-
solutions-accusations-about-eff-alpr-report)

2\. [https://www.giantoak.com/](https://www.giantoak.com/)

3\. [https://legal.thomsonreuters.com/en/products/clear-
investiga...](https://legal.thomsonreuters.com/en/products/clear-
investigation-software)

4\. [https://apprisssafety.com/](https://apprisssafety.com/)

~~~
bredren
Note Vigilant was acquired by Motorola Solutions in January.

------
generj
This article was chilling for me. I lived for six months in a town off the
Oregon Coast by Hwy 101, just like the town in the article. I can vividly
picture the ICE agents stopping people on their way to work.

More terrifyingly, this data infrastructure could be turned to any purpose by
a future government. This represents a fundamental shift in how effective
Totalitarian governments can be. They have the ability to be more focused,
even scientific in repressing opposition.

It is insane the Washington licensing department had no clue where their
residents drivers license data ended up. That the federal government side
steps its own privacy guidelines by simply buying commercial datasets shows
how deeply flawed the third party doctrine is. It is clear that legalization
is needed in this area.

~~~
beerandt
The crazies fighting against realID suddenly look quite sane.

Yes, DMV info was for sale before that, but the data wasn't as extensive,
mostly wasn't biometric, and wasn't standardized for national consumption.

------
asciident
Okay so it wasn't mainly Palantir helping ICE, though they had a role. It was
the DMV.

